# Haunted house tips and tricks Blog



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice blog, keep it up, good ideas and easy to find things, thanks


----------



## maxmelt86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. I'll be adding more content as it gets closer to Halloween.


----------



## maxmelt86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just added some more stores and a map of my set up I'll be doing for my haunted house this year. Great stuff on my blog if you need some ideas. Hopefully will be able to add some photo's from last year to my blog soon.


----------

